# pick a project that made you smarter/wiser.............



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 20, 2015)

Of all the projects youve had over the years which one stands out as the one that made you learn about the bike hobby or a particular skill. For me for me it has to be a green hornet condition 5/6 which was really 7/8 after i polished the paint with really good paint polish.....i didnt know how good the paint would shine until i did it....helping recognize savable paint from paint that has already been polished and no ammount of polishing can make paint re-appear after its already been polished so much that it wearing thin......


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 20, 2015)

For starters I have decided from the start that every bike I build was going to be different then the last one I built. That's where the creativity of a build has to come from with me and in me. It gets boring refurbing or restoring the same way all the time. With each build I retain more knowledge of this past time of a vintage bike creator. All that I've done hold a certain memory a time of moment when it started as just a junk old bike to I'm riding it and enjoying it.


----------



## the tinker (Mar 20, 2015)

*The first Schwinn*


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2015)

I think I learned the most by working on Road bikes .


----------



## vincev (Mar 20, 2015)

As for old bikes i went nuts rebuilding a 2 speed kickback hub and relacing wheels.I learned I never want to do that again.lol


----------

